#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Об обете "Не предаваться сексуальной распущенности".

## Эшен

Всем здравствуйте. Вопрос касательно обета генина "Не предаваться сексуальной распущенности" в Гелук:
является ли мастурбация действием полностью прекращающим посвящение или она только повреждает обет?

----------


## Дубинин

> Всем здравствуйте. Вопрос касательно обета генина "Не предаваться сексуальной распущенности" в Гелук:
> является ли мастурбация действием полностью прекращающим посвящение или она только повреждает обет?


 "Посвящение" (если: "ванг тантрический")- обязывает вас хранить только тантрические обеты, и при их соблюдении- остальные будут целы при любом действе тела (то-есть если вы рукоблуднули или наоборот воздержались, но не имели "божественной гордости", то да- самая нарушена, но если баловали будучи божеством- то нет вам поругания..) (Богдо Геген Ринпоче мне и другим об разных моментах подобное говорил (про бухло, блуд и пр..)
(если имели ввиду просто обеты генина- "целиком", то какая причина- такой результат- т.е. "целиком" не нарушали?- значит не нарушали, значит частичное нарушение)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Всем здравствуйте. Вопрос касательно обета генина "Не предаваться сексуальной распущенности" в Гелук:
> является ли мастурбация действием полностью прекращающим посвящение или она только повреждает обет?


Мастурбация не является нарушением третьего обета панча-сила. Там конкретный перечень нарушений: изнасилование, измена, секс с замужней, секс с монахиней и секс с несовершеннолетней, находящейся под опекой родителей. Что касается матрик из Ламрима, то там онанизм, как неблагое деяние для мирян, по моему, упомянут в контексте этого занятия перед изображением Трех Драгоценностей и т.п., т.е. проступок состоит в проявлении неуважения к Трем Драгоценностям. Точно таким же проявлением неуважения, будет заниматься перед изображением Трех Драгоценностей сексом с законной супругой или акт дефекации. Так что мастурбируйте на здоровье, убирая подальше священные изображения и книги, пока не поймете, что любое чувственное наслаждение, является непостоянным, неудовлетворительным, обусловленным и лишенным Я, а также ведет к будущим рождениям. 




> "Посвящение" (если: "ванг тантрический")- обязывает вас хранить только тантрические обеты, и при их соблюдении- остальные будут целы при любом действе тела (то-есть если вы рукоблуднули или наоборот воздержались, но не имели "божественной гордости", то да- самая нарушена, но если баловали будучи божеством- то нет вам поругания..) (Богдо Геген Ринпоче мне и другим об разных моментах подобное говорил (про бухло, блуд и пр..)
> (если имели ввиду просто обеты генина- "целиком", то какая причина- такой результат- т.е. "целиком" не нарушали?- значит не нарушали, значит частичное нарушение)


Что то типа, что если было одержание божеством, то не считается - это божество шалило?  :Wink:  В Винае по моему есть такая тема, что если монах чудит, поедая сырое мясо и распивая кровь, будучи одержимым якхой, то в том нет проступка. Хотя не понятно, почему это касается только вопроса с поеданием сырого мяса, ведь якхи и похлеще чего начудить могут. Видимо лишь такой прецедент с ними был.

----------


## Дубинин

> Мастурбация не является нарушением третьего обета панча-сила. Там конкретный перечень нарушений: изнасилование, измена, секс с замужней, секс с монахиней и секс с несовершеннолетней, находящейся под опекой родителей. Что касается матрик из Ламрима, то там онанизм, как неблагое деяние для мирян, по моему, упомянут в контексте этого занятия перед изображением Трех Драгоценностей и т.п., т.е. проступок состоит в проявлении неуважения к Трем Драгоценностям. Точно таким же проявлением неуважения, будет заниматься перед изображением Трех Драгоценностей сексом с законной супругой или акт дефекации. Так что мастурбируйте на здоровье, убирая подальше священные изображения и книги, пока не поймете, что любое чувственное наслаждение, является непостоянным, неудовлетворительным, обусловленным и лишенным Я, а также ведет к будущим рождениям. 
> 
> 
> 
> Что то типа, что если было одержание божеством, то не считается - это божество шалило?  В Винае по моему есть такая тема, что если монах чудит, поедая сырое мясо и распивая кровь, будучи одержимым якхой, то в том нет проступка. Хотя не понятно, почему это касается только вопроса с поеданием сырого мяса, ведь якхи и похлеще чего начудить могут. Видимо лишь такой прецедент с ними был.


1. В Ламриме, рукоблудие как факт- есть нарушение (не зависимо от места производства)- "(б) Неподходящие члены [тела]
—[Все] члены, кроме влагалища.
Наставник Ашвагхоша сказал:
«Неподходящие члены—каковы они?
—Рот, задний проход, [члены] детей,
сжатые бедра и трогающие руки».
Это согласуется со сказанным великим Чжово:
«“Неподходящие члены”—рот, задний проход, задние и
передние отверстия мальчиков и девочек, собственные
руки»." (стр. в "прокрутке с верху" - 275) Там женатым нельзя в неположенных местах- того.. ( и в "места" неположенные..), и неположенное время..
2. "Одержание", от "божественной гордости"- сильно отличается.. и ещё- "греха" в состоянии "божественной гордости"- не происходит вовсе не из за "я не я- и лошадь не моя..", а из за того, что в этом состоянии- "всё на один вкус".. (это не для смол колесниц- практики..раздел- то "Гелуг")

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 1. В Ламриме, рукоблудие как факт- есть нарушение (не зависимо от места производства)- "(б) Неподходящие члены [тела]
> —[Все] члены, кроме влагалища.
> Наставник Ашвагхоша сказал:
> «Неподходящие члены—каковы они?
> —Рот, задний проход, [члены] детей,
> сжатые бедра и трогающие руки».
> Это согласуется со сказанным великим Чжово:
> «“Неподходящие члены”—рот, задний проход, задние и
> передние отверстия мальчиков и девочек, собственные
> ...


Это десяток неблаготворных действий описывается, а не правила геньена (упасака).
Не пужайте мирян нарушениями (пусть и частичными), там где нарушений нет )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Всем здравствуйте. Вопрос касательно обета генина "Не предаваться сексуальной распущенности" в Гелук:
> является ли мастурбация действием полностью прекращающим посвящение или она только повреждает обет?


А Вы вред этим действием комуто причиняете ?

(Данный обет геньена направлен на не причинение вреда в столь интимной сфере как сексуальные взаимоотношения. 
Так напр. связи состоящего в браке человека на стороне могут причинить вред его\её супругу\супруге. Связи с теми кто находится в отношениях с другими, под опекой других, имеет обет целибата, несовершеннолетним - причинит вред им.
Также этот обет направлен на не причинение  вреда себе, удерживая напр. от действий которые могут привести к проблемам с окружающими и законом.)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это десяток неблаготворных действий описывается, а не правила геньена (упасака).
> Не пужайте мирян нарушениями (пусть и частичными), там где нарушений нет )


Сколько на моей памяти об сём животрепещущем моменте у разных лам не спрашивали, это всегда нарушением обета считалось, отсель- гиена огненна- рукоблудников ждёт!
(и вас- за самопальные разрешения непотребств) (хотя надо испрашивать полагаю, у дающего обет- на предмет вкладываемых в обет святостей) 
(а цитата из Ламрима, была ответом ещё одному "разрешителю" из микроколесницы заплутавшему к Гелугам)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.07.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А Вы вред этим действием комуто причиняете ?


Можно уточнить, какой именно вред супруге приносят связи на стороне?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Сколько на моей памяти об сём животрепещущем моменте у разных лам не спрашивали, это всегда нарушением обета считалось, отсель- гиена огненна- рукоблудников ждёт!
> (и вас- за самопальные разрешения непотребств) (хотя надо испрашивать полагаю, у дающего обет- на предмет вкладываемых в обет святостей) 
> (а цитата из Ламрима, была ответом ещё одному "разрешителю" из микроколесницы заплутавшему к Гелугам)


Возможно здесь есть разница между Кагью и Гелук. 
От лам Кагью слышал только такое обьяснение как написал. От одного геше Гелук слышал также именно такое объяснение, поэтому и решил написать в этой теме.

Конечно обеты геньена должны обьясняться при принятии, и это и делается когда именно их принимают.
А вот при вангах(и т.п.) они просто в пакете повторяются, как и устремление Бодхичитты, тогда их обьяснение необязательно.
Да, надо спрашивать у своего Ламы.

А вот цитата из Ламрима это всётаки о десяти вредных действиях, а не о обетах Генина. 
Поэтому хочу всётаки уточнить у Вас:

Вы именно о обетах Генина спрашивали или в общем контексте неумелых действий ?

----------

Дубинин (18.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Можно уточнить, какой именно вред супруге приносят связи на стороне?


Зависит от супруги\супруга, от их отношения со своими избранниками.

Многим похождения супруга\супруги на стороне - причиняет боль.

----------


## Дубинин

> ...
> А вот цитата из Ламрима это всётаки о десяти вредных действиях, а не о обетах Генина. 
> Поэтому хочу всётаки уточнить у Вас:
> 
> Вы именно о обетах Генина спрашивали или в общем контексте неумелых действий ?


1. Если я, то я не спрашивал, ибо грех- мой дом родной, а если топикозачинатель, то он опасался за некое "посвящение", в связи с неким (разумеется- теоретическим)- действом, в момент забывчивости произведённым и нарушившим один из обетов генина (примерно: "воздержание от прелюбодеяния", хотя есть и иные названия и более широкие  расшифровки).
2. Ламрим был приведён зачем-то Тхеравадином.
3. Но т.к. Топикостартер из Гелуг, то толкование  нарушения обета, может быть и как "измена жене" и как "иные шалости по теме"- так- же, всё из того-же Ламрима- ибо больше Гелугам толкований брать неоткуда. 
4. В обеты генина, входят бывает и шестой обет- "полный целибат" (при мне в Бодхгайе ЕСДЛ на выбор предлагал брать 5 или 6 обетов (перед Калачакрой кто-то попросил).., так вот при 6-и обетах, даже смотреть не моги в ту сторону  :Frown:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.07.2017)

----------


## Фил

Вобщем, с дуплом в дереве можно?
(и не рукоблудие, и не список запрещенных)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вобщем, с дуплом в дереве можно?
> (и не рукоблудие, и не список запрещенных)


Деревья, по мнению тибетцев могут являться домом духов.. (сидишь в дереве, никого не трогаешь, а тут в дупло (окно для духа)- такое лезет.. :EEK!:  ) нельзя короче то-же, ибо не санкционированное проникновение в жилище и прочие нарушения..

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.07.2017), Денис Васильевич (18.07.2017), Мяснов (21.07.2017), Фил (18.07.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Зависит от супруги\супруга, от их отношения со своими избранниками.
> Многим похождения супруга\супруги на стороне - причиняет боль.


Ну, если муж онанирует, это тоже может жене причинять страдания.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.07.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> ибо грех- мой дом родной



Не боитесь, что затянувшаяся шутка на форуме, прорастет в вашем уме, и даст плоды?

----------


## Дубинин

> Не боитесь, что затянувшаяся шутка на форуме, прорастет в вашем уме, и даст плоды?


Нет- не боюсь- боюсь на вам подобных быть похожим (сильно напугали раньше)

----------

Lion Miller (20.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Деревья, по мнению тибетцев могут являться домом духов....


Это какраз традиционно древнеиндийское представление. Причём именно той не-ведийской культуры в которой учил Будда, и в которой развились буддизм  и  джайнизм.

----------

Дубинин (18.07.2017)

----------


## Алсу

Раз тут такая эротическая тема, то практичней озвучить:



> Если вы практикуете одиночную Ваджрайогиню и вы мужчина, который хочет сделать ей [тайное] подношение, то вы временно выходите из её тела и превращаетесь в Самвару с синем телом и т.п. атрибутами. 
> Далее вы доставляете ей наслаждение. Если вы женщина, то представляете внешнего Самвару с теми же функциями. (из наставлений Другпы)

----------

Алексей Л (19.07.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Раз тут такая эротическая тема, то практичней озвучить:


Ой, а я чето подношения и не делаю совсем  :Embarrassment:  :Facepalm:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Алсу

Так меня давно поражает, что люди годами рассуждают о Ваджраяне, а не знают даже деталей тантрической садханы.
Я так в своем шизофреническом стиле подкидываю информацию, чтоб у людей ходябы глаз прочитал...

----------

Alex (19.07.2017), Александр Казань (22.03.2021)

----------


## Алсу

> подношения и не делаю совсем


Спасибо suraj перевел Геше Келсанга о внешних подношениях: http://www.surajamrita.com/buddhism/outerOffering.html 
Это традиция гелуг, Келсанг он ученик Триджанга Ринпоче.

----------

